# The BEST Settings for Intel Quicksync!



## CraftIsHappy (Sep 12, 2020)

*Now, I've spent 11 months on these settings now, and I have optimized every single setting in quicksync for the BEST performance! (Record 720p 100+ fps!)*
*Now, let's get into the settings.
When you open OBS, click on "Settings".
Then click on output and output mode MUST be on advanced.*
*After that click on the "Recording" tab.*

Type: Standard
Recording Path: <Personal Preferance>
Generate file name without space: off
Recording Format: MP4
Audio Track: 1
Encoder: Quicksnyc H.264
Rescale output: off
Custom  Muxer Settings: <nothing>
Target Usage: veryfast
Keyframe Interval (seconds, 0=auto): 2
Async Depth: 7
Rate Control: CBR
Bitrate: 30000 (if not try 10000)
B Frames: 0
Content Adaptive Quantization: On
*Now head to the "Video" section.*

Base (Canvas) Resolution: <the highest it has in the dropdown>
Output (Scaled) Resolution: 1280x720
Downscale Filter: Bilinear (Fastest, but blurry if scaling)
(instead of Common FPS Values)Fractional FPS Value
Numerator: (Number of FPS you would like to record in.)
Denominator: 1
*Now head to the "Advanced" section.*

Process Priority: High(if your game lags try Above Normal or Normal)
Renderer: Direct3D 11
Colo(u)r Format:: NV12
Colo(u)r Space: 601
Colo(u)r Range: Partial

*That's it!*


----------



## Nass86 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi dude, there are so many variables with people's computers and specifications and software also running etc that this will likely only apply to you and very few others who have the same machine.

I heard something a while ago about by making sure 720p was exactly half of 1440p that this helps things a lot (can't remember if it was image quality, or CPU performance).

One of the reasons there are so many settings to fiddle with is that each system has it's own sweet spot. Glad you got sorted out though. I very much remember this feeling a year ago!


----------

